# Differences between a Mountain Bike Saddle and a Road Saddle?



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

I ride a WTB Rocket V on my mountain bike today and I love it.

On my Road Bike I have a Selle Italia Gel C2 and I dislike it. It seems too harsh on my sit bones.

I've heard the WTB eldarado 200g fits the same as a WTB rocket and looks very similar to a flat road saddle.

My question is, is there a difference between a mountain bike and road saddle short of padding and weight?

Thanks.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Depends on the saddle. For several years I used an Aliante on both. I did switch to a Rocket V a year ago and really like it on the MTB.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sometimes a MTB saddle has a more durable cover. They generally stay away from the use of carbon rails, too. Otherwise, no.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

Don't know, I use the same saddle on all my bikes.


----------



## slyboots (Mar 20, 2006)

Unless you consider gravity MTB stuff, there is no real difference between road and mtb saddles.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Jank said:


> My question is, is there a difference between a mountain bike and road saddle short of padding and weight?
> 
> Thanks.


Marketing.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

There's no difference between mountain bike and road saddles in my view. Ride the saddle the feels comfortable to you. Period. I ride a saddle that is marketed as a women's saddle but it fits me better than any other saddle I've ever tried -- and I've tried lots of them include Brooks leather.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

There's about as much difference between mountain bike saddles and road saddles as there are differences between mountain bike helmets and road helmets. In other words, not much.

I pick a saddle based on it's comfort first and it's weight second (distant second). Cost is an overriding factor. I use old school WTB (before the Luv Channel) saddles on all 7 bikes (2 road, 1 fixie, full sus mountain, mountain hardtail, commuter and tandem). Minor model differences and weights but basically the same saddle, regardless of application. I like the parts that touch the bike to feel as much the same on each bike as I can get. Obviously bars are different between road and mountain and pedals a little different (all Time, however) but the saddle is the one common denominator between all my bikes. These saddles fit ME and that's the important part. Brand, looks, weight, cost all take a back seat (pun intended).


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Mtn. bike saddles would be 1) more durable, 2) shorter. If you're hanging your butt off the back, you don't want any extension like you see on some road saddles. Although Fizik makes a mtn bike saddle that's much like the Arionne, I'd think that most people would want something shorter on their mtn bike.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Terex said:


> Mtn. bike saddles would be 1) more durable, 2) shorter. If you're hanging your butt off the back, you don't want any extension like you see on some road saddles. Although Fizik makes a mtn bike saddle that's much like the Arionne, I'd think that most people would want something shorter on their mtn bike.


Except the length of the saddle has little to do with hanging your butt off the back. Road and mountain saddles are pretty much the same in how much of the saddle is behind the rails. I agree, road saddles may have a bit more length in front of the rails (the nose is a bit longer in some cases) but how does that affect your ability to hang your butt off the back? I like a bit more length for those uphill mountain climbs when I shift my position on the saddle forward. I also like a hammock style saddle better than a flat saddle. #1, it fits my taint better and #2, I like the kickup in the rear, both on mountain and road rides.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

If a saddle feels good, it is good.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Mel Erickson said:


> Except the length of the saddle has little to do with hanging your butt off the back. Road and mountain saddles are pretty much the same in how much of the saddle is behind the rails. I agree, road saddles may have a bit more length in front of the rails (the nose is a bit longer in some cases) but how does that affect your ability to hang your butt off the back?


Look at a photo of an Arione. Rear juts out in a point. Easier to hang up your mtn. bike shorts - and other stuff. Even roadies that really like the Arione (like me) think that the back end just adds unnecessary weight.

Here, I looked up a review for you: "Team Maxxis rider Geoff Kabush was supposedly so enamored with the shape and feel of the normally road-specific fi’zi:k Arione that the company decided to modify the shape for a new off-road version called Tundra. 

Like the Arione, the Tundra features a rather flat top and triangular shape *but the rear point has been lopped off for better off-road manoeuvrability (not to mention safety)*. Naturally, the company’s trademark Wing Flex feature remains intact."


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The main difference between the two is one is labeled Mt. and the other is labeled Road.

I don't own a mountain bike, and I never have. The WTB rocket 5 is on all my bikes.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I recently had a chance the ride the mtb version of the Specialized BG Pro Ti (my regular saddle). Except for some color panels and a cover under the rear cutout they looked identical. To my surprise and disappointment, I could not get comfortable on the mtb saddle. 

Maybe some _are_ a little different from their road counterparts.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Ummm, definitely durability. I was using a road saddle on the MTB until mid-summer, when one of the rails snapped during a ride. The rail was aluminum, and it was hollow. Nice for being light weight, but clearly not up to the task of lots of abuse from riding MTB trails.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

One saddle does not a trend make. Most road saddles are not like the Arione. Most are no different than "mountain" saddles.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Great topic for a MTB/RB Forum...  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=182651

For me, after having ridden with my MTB saddle on my RB, 
I much prefer the almost "not there" feel of the RB saddle. 

The MTB definitely requires more support as you shift from side to side through techical riding.

The RB doesn't need all that support and should be narrower to not get in the way of pedaling constantly. 
I'll be looking for a RB saddle soon that will be both comfortable and that will feel like "nothing". 
I dont' want to think about my saddle when I'm riding (like I'm doing now).

I think that that's the thing about setting up a bike right.
You whittle away at it's deficiencies until you have created a ride that's perfect for you (bars, stem, saddle, crank arm length, etc...).


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

seeborough said:


> I recently had a chance the ride the mtb version of the Specialized BG Pro Ti (my regular saddle). Except for some color panels and a cover under the rear cutout they looked identical. To my surprise and disappointment, I could not get comfortable on the mtb saddle.
> 
> Maybe some _are_ a little different from their road counterparts.


I thought I'd be instantly as comfortable on my MTB saddle as I was when it was on my MTB. 
But, the seating position on both bikes is totally different.

If considering a MTB saddle over a strictly RB saddle for more comfort, 
I'd say go with a Cross Country specific saddle. 
It's made for the same type of riding (mostly pedaling).

But, here's the thing...XC saddles are nearly identical to RB saddles anyway.
They probably provide just enough "more" comfort to distinguish them from RB only saddles.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

In my limited experience (I use Brooks saddles on all my bikes, cruiser, MBT & sport/tourer), the difference between road saddles and similar mountain bike saddles is about $5.95. :wink:


----------



## Charlie2Ba (May 28, 2009)

I use the same MTB saddle on my road bike as well as on my MTBs because they fits my butt good The saddle is a discontinued Bontrager FS2000, I don't know what I'm going to do when I need to replace one of them for whatever reason...WTB probably.


----------

